# JUST GOT HER! SHIP'S CHRONOMETER



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Couldn't pass this pair up for £175 now could I?

Russian ship's Chronometer & barometer from the same ship.. Ticking away nicely. Love that wind indicator.

[IMG alt="DSC0933.jpg" data-ratio="106.19"]https://i.postimg.cc/NjbnM1yV/DSC0933.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="DSC0934-Copy.jpg" data-ratio="117.16"]https://i.postimg.cc/ZntmcrxH/DSC0934-Copy.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="DSC0935.jpg" data-ratio="83.72"]https://i.postimg.cc/ydS3Q4wH/DSC0935.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good show ! i have a few, the ones i am willing wait for is; German navy and U S fleet class sub.. vin


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

This is my only one vinn. My older brother used to have some along with various deck watches but this is my first.

I couldn't pass it up! Got a handheld Sestrel compass & a Sestrel sextant from the same chap along with a couple Walker ship's logs among other stuff.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

RoddyJB said:


> This is my only one vinn. My older brother used to have some along with various deck watches but this is my first.
> 
> I couldn't pass it up! Got a handheld Sestrel compass & a Sestrel sextant from the same chap along with a couple Walker ship's logs among other stuff.


 good show - again, i also want a Plaff sextant. these wants get out of hand spesually if you like to work on them. cheers. vin


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

vinn said:


> good show - again, i also want a Plaff sextant. these wants get out of hand spesually if you like to work on them. cheers. vin


 Yes vinn,

Unfortunately, my wants are already well past getting out of hand! :yes:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Had to put my jacket on first, then my newest chronometer...So once I buckle up the leather strap, how am I supposed to tell what time it is? :watch:

Pretty soon I'll have a left arm the HULK would be proud of... :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@RoddyJB great find and a good price as well!


----------

